# Useful major scale pattern (final 2 minute lesson)



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the 2 minute lessons Robert. That was a great series.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the great lessons RR.

I don't mind you discontinuing the two-minute lessons, but DO NOT DISCONTINUE THE GROOVY SHIRTS!


----------

